# EU convene emergency meeting to discuss U.K. travel restrictions



## Moped (Dec 20, 2020)

Happening right now. Spain have requested a joint EU response to U.K. medical emergency. Expect EU statement later.

It seems that even a negative test within 72 hours of arrival will not now be good enough but let’s see.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 20, 2020)

You could catch it 10 seconds after a test, best stay in our dungeons.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 20, 2020)

I expect car travel throght the Tunnel and Cars on Ferries to become severely limited if not banned outright


----------



## Moped (Dec 20, 2020)

France has confirmed all inbound people travel from the U.K. by all means including accompanied freight, for a minimum of 48 hours subject to a French cabinet review on Tuesday.


----------



## mfw (Dec 21, 2020)

Probably wont be long before eu countries lock borders across the board with a few exceptions food being one or loaded onto the rail network and i dont mean just for uk citizens - be silly not to do it


----------



## Snapster (Dec 21, 2020)

Bearing in mind the virus only spreads by people and by them travelling about, I’m surprised these measures weren’t put into place a lot earlier. 
Bulgaria just announced their UK travel ban will last till the end of January.


----------



## REC (Dec 21, 2020)

The sad thing time is that at the folkestone services on Sunday morning before we got through, I went inside ( road closures asking how to get to tunnel) and I was the only person wearing a mask despite signs at entrance. Loads of lorry drivers milling about not distanced at all! And these are the ones let through.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Dec 21, 2020)

REC said:


> The sad thing time is that at the folkestone services on Sunday morning before we got through, I went inside ( road closures asking how to get to tunnel) and *I was the only person wearing a mask despite signs at entrance. Loads of lorry drivers milling about not distanced at all! And these are the ones let through*.



Exactly. And applies to the movement of anyone and everyone - freight drivers, business people, essential shoppers, delivery peeps, holiday makers, folk in the streets - makes no difference. 

The virus makes no distinction between 'types' of trips, or the 'type' of people moving around the UK or across borders into other countries, whether that's by land, sea or air. 

If you have to, or want to move around then you need to seriously follow the current precautions we've all been advised to take, whether you agree with them or not. Drop your guard and it could easily end up as good night Vienna.


----------

